# Schutzhund = Tradition



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

I appreciate/value the traditional aspect of Schutzhund and the German Shepherd Dog (setting aside the changes in schutzhund over the years).

My question is....is there another breed of dog with a comparable history for work and breed worthiness as determined by SchH or Herding titles? Hunting or otherwise?


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

I'm not sure if I'm on the right track but how about Alaskan Malamutes and Harness/Weight/Sled pulling? Setters and Bird Hunting? 

Am I following you?


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

Do the sled dogs have a title process comparable to SchH...not in the strictest of senses of course, but in regards to level of working ability and breeding requirements?

I sort of assumed there would be a breed of hunting dog that would have some working title requirement, but I am extremely myopic in my view....there are GSDs, and the rest are just dogs.....so people who meet me assume I know about "dogs", and I really don't, so they are typically surprised...which is fine, because then they don't ask me to train their dog...I know there are some ancient breeds like Pharaoh Hounds. For the sake of my life-long best friend who is a Border Collie guy, and the fact that my first dog was a Standard Collie...I broaden acceptable to the herding group!!!


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

Alaskan huskies (not Siberian huskies), many lines of working hunting dogs, english shepherds (for the most part, still a working dog to this day). Border collies _with the abca_.


----------



## Melgrj7 (Jul 5, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> Do the sled dogs have a title process comparable to SchH...not in the strictest of senses of course, but in regards to level of working ability and breeding requirements?
> 
> I sort of assumed there would be a breed of hunting dog that would have some working title requirement, but I am extremely myopic in my view....there are GSDs, and the rest are just dogs.....so people who meet me assume I know about "dogs", and I really don't, so they are typically surprised...which is fine, because then they don't ask me to train their dog...I know there are some ancient breeds like Pharaoh Hounds. For the sake of my life-long best friend who is a Border Collie guy, and the fact that my first dog was a Standard Collie...I broaden acceptable to the herding group!!!


With working dogs the work is the what determines if the dog has ability and should be bred. If the alaskan husky (working sled dogs, usually a mix of various breeds) can't pull a sled all day, day in and day out, its not going to be kept on the team and isn't going to be bred. There are hunting dog trials, which are very difficult when you get to the higher levels. For sight hounds there is lure coursing. For pitties it used to be dog fighting, now weight pull is a popular sport to determine your pitties physical soundness (for the record I do not condone dog fighting).

There are earth dog trials, fox hunts, **** hunts . . . all designed to test the dogs ability (or if its a real one, again if the dog can't do it, it won't be used). Dogos are often used to hunt wild pigs in texas, if the dog gets ahold of the pigs and lives its good to go, if it dies, well its weeded out of the gene pool.


----------



## Vinnie (Sep 4, 2001)

W.Oliver said:


> Do the sled dogs have a title process comparable to SchH...not in the strictest of senses of course, but in regards to level of working ability and breeding requirements?


Yes, Alaskan Malamutes do have a titling process.

Working Dog Committee

Of course, just like the GSD in America nothing is really required to breed a dog other than it has the parts.


----------



## Elaine (Sep 10, 2006)

Greyhounds. Only the fastest and healthiest are bred, the rest are either killed or petted out.


----------



## justde (Oct 4, 2000)

Drahthaars have breeding requirements also. Don't really know anything about them, just heard they must be tested for breeding.


----------



## W.Oliver (Aug 26, 2007)

JGHV Testing Program

Thanks for posting....the German Wire Hair Pointers have a pretty organized field test for breeding.

Well honestly, this thread gets me off my high horse thinking about GSDs......just kidding, no it doesn't!!!


----------



## FG167 (Sep 22, 2010)

Labs have hunt tests and field trials. 

Dutch Shepherds are usually associated with French Ring


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

W.Oliver said:


> JGHV Testing Program
> 
> Thanks for posting....the German Wire Hair Pointers have a pretty organized field test for breeding.
> 
> Well honestly, this thread gets me off my high horse thinking about GSDs......just kidding, no it doesn't!!!


No, it doesn't. Are there any other breeds who's test has THREE PHASES!? (no, we win. HAHA!)


----------



## Fast (Oct 13, 2004)

GSDElsa said:


> No, it doesn't. Are there any other breeds who's test has THREE PHASES!? (no, we win. HAHA!)


Malinois and Dutch Shepherds have KNPV.


----------

